# '73 Datsun 1200 engine choices



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I went junking about two months ago with some friends, and in a junkyard about thirty minutes away, found an old '73 Datsun 1200 coupe sitting there. I was intrigued... 4-speed manual, okay interior, hmm... how much could they want for it. Turns out only $50... yes, fifty bucks! Apparently, the car had once been used as the junkyard transport, cruising around the rows and kicking people out when it was closing time. They had stopped using it when they blew a head gasket and a few other items on the engine, and ended up just leaving it sitting where it died. Honestly, they were surprised I could want it. Most of the black paint had faded to grey, and the engine bay smelled like a dead horse. Well... we bought it. We towed it to my friend's house, because mine is full of cars and engines. Now... after having stripped the interior, pulling the engine and tranny, and fixing the brake system, we have a serious decision to make. What to put in it? Does anybody have an suggestions... it is a rear-wheel drive car, if anyone did not know. I was thinking an SR20, CA18, or even RB20.


----------



## Rhys1600 (Jul 7, 2005)

RB20 too long.

CA18DET's are the go for these things. Although SR's do fit.

Have a look at www.datsun1200.com for some ideas, the site is as slow as, but it has tonnes of info on it.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah... I was thinking an RB20 would be too long... but I suggested it because we just happen to have one sitting at my friend's garage waiting to be put in something. The problem is I have never worked with a CA series engines... but a CA18 could be the best choice. I think SR20s are far overused, personally.


----------

